

It’s Dangerous To Call Your Company The Google Of ____  - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2010/07/its-dangerous-to-call-your-company-the-google-of-____.html

======
gyardley
Here's the counter from Venture Hacks, using the company I founded as an
example:

<http://venture-hacks.com/articles/pinch-media>

I found the 'X of Y' formulation pretty useful for getting our first round
done. Maybe our experience wasn't typical.

